#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  d&b audiotechnik

## Martijnvanthiel

Weet er iemand de (bruto)advies prijzen van d&b audiotechnik en dan met name de c7 lijn? Ik kan de prijzen nergens vinden. Ben erg benieuwd namelijk.
Alvast bedankt.

Gegroet
Martijn

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Moet je FF bellen met Purple Group: 0492361499

Die kunnen je vast meer vertellen

MVG Willem (info@w-s-s.nl)

----------


## Rv

Ik heb zonet een offerte gekregen van D&B C7.

Voor twee stacks (4 bassen, 2 toppen, 2 P1200 amps)
all-in (dus met alle  proc, kabels)
----&gt; 19 784 euro EXCL BTW

Voor twee EXTRA stacks (4 bassen, 2 toppen, 1 P1200 amp)
all-in (dus met alle  proc, kabels)
----&gt; 16 940 euro EXCL BTW

Samen incl. BTW
----&gt; 44 437 euro (voor 4 stacks dus)

Ja vriend, ik moest ook even slikken ...

<img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>


____
Rv.
____

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Voor twee stacks (4 bassen, 2 toppen, 2 P1200 amps)
> all-in (dus met alle  proc, kabels)
> ----&gt; 19 784 euro EXCL BTW
> 
> Voor twee EXTRA stacks (4 bassen, 2 toppen, 1 P1200 amp)
> all-in (dus met alle  proc, kabels)
> ----&gt; 16 940 euro EXCL BTW



Voor mij dan de 2 extra stacks <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

voor de klank kocht ik liever wat anders,zeker voor dat geld......maar das smaak...

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## Jeroen

Waarom Purple bellen als je ook de importeur kan bellen?

Audio Pro Nederland 
Humberweg 12
1043 AC Amsterdam

Contact:
Rolf Dijkstra, E-Mail: sales@audio-pro.nl
Phone +31-20-6131521, Fax +31-20-6131658
http://www.audio-pro.nl 


Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Site is geupdate  -=&gt;

----------


## jm

Dat is een serieus bedrag, voor dat geld weet ik ook wel andere systemen die beter klinken. Ik heb zelfs gehoord dat mensen al een job verliezen als ze D&B op de rider hebben staan. 
Bandartiesten zijn er heel erg blij mee, maar heb je er wel eens een band over gemixed?
Het is niet slecht, anders zou er niet zoveel van zijn in Nederland, maar een super systeem zou ik het niet durven noemen...

----------


## Jeroen

D&B is ook niet zo slecht,... comapct, handelbaar, klinkt redelijk als je niet al te hoge eisen stelt. Maar dan komen de andere zaken,... prijs, functionaliteit, kans voor inprovisatie,... die laatste 3 dingen zijn totaal niet van toepassing op D&B.



Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Site is geupdate  -=&gt;

----------


## Martijnvanthiel

Had geen id dat d&b zo "slecht" ligt in de markt. Heb al een paar keer met c7 gedraaid en was best onder de indruk. Vooral als je bekijkt dat een subje maar 400 watt is. Bedankt voor alle reactie's.
Ga nog eens goed nadenken over wat ik met mn zuur verdiende geld ga doen. hahahahah


gegroet

martijn

----------


## JeroentjE

> citaat:Had geen id dat d&b zo "slecht" ligt in de markt.



Ligt het ook niet. Allemaal bullshit.

Vliegen is de meest milieuvervuilende manier van reizen.

----------


## jm

HK Audio R serie kopen is een goede en betaalbare oplossing. Ongeveer dezelfde opbouw als D&B maar veel meer flexibel en klinkt fris!

----------


## Triple S

........ sprak de importeur.....  <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Don't call me DJ!

----------


## Triple S

Maar ik ben idd ook niet zo'n D&B-fan eigenlijk.

Ik heb er drijf-ins mee gezien, dat was echt een aanslag op je oren
(maar dat zal ook wel mede aan de Diez(ski)-jee gelegen hebben)

Maar ook in het huppeldepup-theater in Wageningen vond ik de muziek er verre van prettig door klinken.

Als je echt veel geld wil spenderen aan geluid, is er zat ander spul te krijgen voor de prijs van een C7-set. 
Zoek gewoon eens een beetje naar wat voor type set je ongeveer wilt, kijk dan wat de diverse merken daarin te bieden hebben, en dan (het belangrijkste) GA LUISTEREN! 

De enige manier om aan een set te komen die naar je zin is...
Of je koopt gewoon EAW uit de folder <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 
(even in de geest van dit forum schrijven)

Don't call me DJ!

----------


## jm

maar deze jongen van de importeur heeft al wel heel veel systemen gehoord en er mee gewerkt..!!! 
Natuurlijk er zijn veel systemen op de markt, luisteren en vergelijken dat is de oplossing! en live proberen natuurlijk...
Kijk goed voor welke toepassing je het systeem gaat gebruiken, med tot long throw, vliegen, stacken, splitsen etc....

----------


## Reemski

Als importeur zijnde kan deze vast ook wel de richtprijs van een dergelijk HK set geven.

----------


## jm

Natuurlijk:

2 stacks compleet (2x top, 4x sub) met versterkers, DFC controllers en bekabeling Euro 16326,90 ex btw

4 stacks compleet (4x top, 4x sub) met versterkers, DFC controllers en bekabeling Euro 28000,- ex btw.

Voor meer info www.wils.nl/proaudio/rental

----------


## jm

sorry, 4 stacks is inclusief 4x top en 8x sub....stom!

----------


## Triple S

<img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle>
.... en dat van een EAW-gebruiker!! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Don't call me DJ!

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Zozo, die reclame wordt er ook iedere keer beter op hier....

Groeten, Remco

Kijk uit voor je oren!!!

----------


## moderator

Dat is geen reclame, dat is gewoon het vermelden van relevante marktgegevens. Dit keer van de juiste bron ook nog (dus betrouwbaar) lijkt mij juist heel erg nuttig remco...

Ben benieuwd hoe de keuze verder gaat verlopen voor Martijn van Thiel, zo'n set kopen is serieuze handel, je kan je knaken tenslotte maar één keer uitgeven en dan wil je wel wat hebben wat aan jouw eisen en wensenpakket voldoet!

Laat ff horen hoe het staat of hoe je bent gevaren Martijn, zouden we zeer op prijs stellen.

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Ik interpreteer de reacties van JM blijkbaar net iets anders. 

Ik ben het dan ook niet met je eens, maargoed dat hoeft natuurlijk ook niet.

Dat D&B systeem heb ik 1 keer gehoord en vond het nergens naar klinken, (alsof er een complete gordijnen-groothandel voor de toppen hing) en zo ontzettend kritisch ben ik niet. Toen ik aan meerdere mensen vroeg of dat spul altijd zo klonk, was het antwoord: "Ja meestal wel", toch ben ik benieuwd hoe het de volgende keer klinkt.

Voor dit geld heb ik dan wel een leuker setje.

Vermeld je uiteindelijke keuze nog even, of een tussentijds verslag natuurlijk :-)

Groeten, Remco

Kijk uit voor je oren!!!

----------


## Kav

D&B klinkt schitterend! Daar kan bijna niets tegenop, nouja.. Apogee dan ..

Een eis is wel: goede zaalakkoestiek. Oftewel: Buiten het theater en de wat betere feestzalen zal het niet zo goed klinken. Maar D&B is echt een theater merk, voor bandjes of DJ werk is het niet echt geschikt, in het theater behoort het over het algemeen tot de top.

Dus: Wil je een set met een goede definitie, strakke (ipv vette) bassen en wordt het vooral in het theater gebruikt, kijk naar D&B of Apogee. In alle andere gevallen vooral goed luisteren en setjes meenemen naar je praktijk situatie.

Tot zover mijn ongezouten mening  :Smile: 

jaldiedal

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:1)  uiterst belabberd (...) schitterend ... 
> 2)  denk dat dat wel ook voor een groot deel veroorzaakt wordt door diegenen die het gebruiken. 
> 3)  Jouw oren zijn de beste en meest eerlijke raadgevers



Hallo Michel,
1)   dat heb ik bij de meest uiteenlopende systemen gehad:
Meyer - helemaal Top en ook volkomen K*t
Hill [= grijze oudheid] - (soms) helemaal Top en meestal volkomen K*t, en dat geldt netzo voor Turbosound, EV, Apogee enz.
2)   mooiste voorbeeld was een serie van 4 x Tina Turner in Ahoy, met Clair Brothers PA (pakweg 1988) 
1e avond klonk het als een klok, superspelende band en supergoed geluid (in Ahoy!!!). Iedereen van de band + crew daarna zwaar aan drank en drugs in Rotterdam, gevolg:
2e avond (zelfde hal, PA, band, en dezelfde FOH-man) volkomen pleurisgeluid!
3)   de essentie van het hele verhaal dus. 
Geluid is ook voor een behoorlijk deel een subjectieve ervaring - smaak! Wat de een lekker vindt klinken vind de ander juist boem-sis. 
De een houdt van rood de ander van blauw,
de een houdt van laag en de ander van hoog,
de een houdt van vierkant een ander van rond,
maar wat betreft haarkleur hou ik van .....<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

^Dan maar de lucht in^

----------


## Triple S

> citaat:
> De een houdt van rood de ander van blauw,
> de een houdt van laag en de ander van hoog,
> de een houdt van vierkant een ander van rond,
> maar wat betreft haarkleur hou ik van .....



rechthoekig?????    <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

... maar je hebt wel gelijk in je stelling!

Don't call me DJ!

----------


## Jeroen

Mensen die verkopen zijn ook niet geheel zonder vooroordelen. Laten we eerlijk zijn,... mensen die zelf iets hebben, met iets werken, iets verkopen zijn 9 van de 10 keer enthousiast over 'hun eigen' product.

Ook op dit forum lopen mensen rond die een extreme voorkeur hebben voor een merk,... dat heb ik zelf ook een tijdje gehad tot ik tegen een aantal keiharde feiten aan liep van sommige systemen of bepaalde apparatuur die nadat ik het daadwerkelijk ZELF in mijn hand heb gehad,... ofwel mee gewerkt heb lang niet zo slecht waren als dat ik zelf altijd dacht door het te zien of van andere mensen te horen.

Merk, buitenkant en prijs zegt niet zo heel erg veel over een produkt.
Het gaat uieindelijk om je eigen ervaring met iets, of het nou een luidspreken, takel of spot is maakt niet uit, probeer het uit en geef dan je PERSOONLIJKE MENING. Over een mening valt niet te discussieren mits het een mening betreft die opgebouwd is uit losgeslagen feiten.

Weet waar je over praat en praat over wat je weet.

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Site is geupdate  -=&gt;

----------


## Kav

> citaat:
> Een kwaliteitsaspect van een systeem is de controle van de afstraling, en hiermee samenhangend de invloed van de zaalakoestiek op het geluid. Als een systeem alleen maar goed klinkt in een zaal met perfecte akoestiek, dan zou je je toch echt af moeten vragen af het systeem wel zo goed is.



Maar dan is de vraag: Wil je alleen maar knallen of wil je dat het echt goed klinkt. En de soort productie is natuurlijk erg belangrijk.. Een concert in Heineken Music Hall klinkt goed, maar een theatervoorstelling op dezelfde lokatie klinkt vaak behoorlijk slecht.





> citaat:
> Heb D&B vaker uiterst belabberd horen klinken dan schitterend ... denk dat dat wel ook voor een groot deel veroorzaakt wordt door diegenen die het gebruiken. Zie heel vaak manieren van stacken waarbij ik denk "begrijpen jullie het wel?" Die kleine kubusjes zijn leuk voor opslag en transport, maar je kan er ook hele mooie blokkenwandjes van maken ... en dat klinkt dan weer voor geen meter.



Een set kan ook zo goed zijn dat je ieder foutje te goed hoort. Een gevolg daarvan is dat je een goede EQ per cluster moet hebben en je delaylijnen echt perfect instelt. Per zaal verschilt dat nogal. Ik zie het vaak om mij heen gebeuren dat ze in de ene zaal een instelling maken en in de volgende zaal gewoon met een plug&play principe werken.. Dan vind ik het niet zo vreemd dat het slecht klinkt.





> citaat:
> Kortom als je geïnteresseerd bent in de aanschaf van een systeem, laat je goed voorlichten, verdiep je in de materie, beperk je opties niet te snel en het belangrijkst probeer het dan uit in jouw situatie. Jouw oren zijn de beste en meest eerlijke raadgevers.



Volledig mee eens  :Smile: 


jaldiedal

----------


## dawizze

overlaatst op onze fuif, daar stond ook d&b (de c7 4 bassen l&r 8 in totaal dus en aan elke kant 2 toppen erop)en ik denk dat een gordijnenhandel lichtjes overdreven is. Ik vond het best wel goed klinken met een zeer goede bas en het hoog kwam er zeer goed door en klinkte zuiver. Heel de handel stond ook nog eens buiten en ik heb mensen horen klagen van het geluid die in een ander dorp wonen, en op de fuif zelf(3500man)klonk het zeker hard genoeg.

----------


## Jeroen

> citaat:
> overlaatst op onze fuif, daar stond ook d&b (de c7 4 bassen l&r 8 in totaal dus en aan elke kant 2 toppen erop)en ik denk dat een gordijnenhandel lichtjes overdreven is. Ik vond het best wel goed klinken met een zeer goede bas en het hoog kwam er zeer goed door en klinkte zuiver. Heel de handel stond ook nog eens buiten en ik heb mensen horen klagen van het geluid die in een ander dorp wonen, en op de fuif zelf(3500man)klonk het zeker hard genoeg.



Dat is nou net het probleem van de meeste reacties hier op het forum.
1. Er zit veel laag in.
2. Er zit veel hoog in.
3. Veel mensen hadden er last van.
4. Binnen was het ook hard.

Ik had niet in de gaten dat die 4 punten de juiste criteria zijn voor de definitie GOED GELUID.

Leeftijd mag ook niet gebruikt worden om iemands reactie serieus te nemen,... maar het antwoord komt vaak wel in de LHNO (Lomp Hard N Onzuiver)lijn terecht.



Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Site is geupdate  -=&gt;

----------


## cobi

Het voordeel van D&B is dat er met weinig eq-ing al een acceptabele sound neer gezet kan worden. 

Nadeel van D&B is dat je je geluid nooit perfect krijg, mede door de D&B versterker/processor combinatie.

----------


## Jeroen

Ik vind voor dit bedrag acceptabel niet voldoende, bijkomend nadeeltje is en blijft dat het niet bepaald ver draagt.

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Site is geupdate  -=&gt;

----------


## dawizze

niet ver draagt?? 
I don't think so!!!
Iemand die ik ken kwam om 3 uur snachts thuis van het aspibal(d&b c7)
en hij woonde toch wel enkele kilometertjes verderop,sanderendaags kwam zijn vader reklameren omdat hij dacht dat zijn zoon om 3 uur snachts nog geluid aan het maken was!!

----------


## dawizze

wat wordt er dan bedoeld met ver dragen??

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat: Ik vind voor dit bedrag acceptabel niet voldoende, bijkomend nadeeltje is en blijft dat het niet bepaald ver draagt.



Heb ik vorig jaar ook ervaren.Hier in Genk(belgisch limburg) was er een optreden van de Heideroosjes in Limburghal,grote zaal (dus ik denk voor een paar duizend man).
Hing ook C4 d&b topjes,8 per kant gevlogen in banaanvorm.En een hoop subs centraal als cluster onder aan het podium.

Achter in de zaal heel veel sub (is wel lekker) maar bijna geen mid/hoog,en niet verstaanbaar.
Van voor hard geluid,en redelijk schreeuwerig,niet zo'n sprankelend geluid als je snapt wat ik bedoel...

----------


## Jeroen

Gelukkig,... er zijn collega's die zich niet laten misleiden door het feit dat D&B veel gebrukt word,... ik dank u allen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Site is geupdate  -=&gt;

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik vind de bedragen die genoemd worden nogal fanatiek aan de hoge kant... Temaar daar de dollar bijna 25% gekelderd is...

sjonge, een nieuwe site ( klik op mijn profiel enzenzenz)

----------


## Rv

Sorry mac, dit is toch echt een offerte van AMPTEC-België begin januari. Ik heb de prijzen niet omhoog geduwd.





> citaat: Ik heb zonet een offerte gekregen van D&B C7.
> 
> Voor twee stacks (4 bassen, 2 toppen, 2 P1200 amps)
> all-in (dus met alle proc, kabels)
> ----&gt; 19 784 euro EXCL BTW
> 
> Voor twee EXTRA stacks (4 bassen, 2 toppen, 1 P1200 amp)
> all-in (dus met alle proc, kabels)
> ----&gt; 16 940 euro EXCL BTW
> ...



____
Rv.
____

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik bedoelmaar : meyer wordt in dollars afgerekend. 25 % korting in 2 jaar tijd...

sjonge, een nieuwe site ( klik op mijn profiel enzenzenz)

----------


## Rv

Sjaaaaa ... das een feit ...


____
Rv.
____

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Misschien ben ik fout, maar komt Meyer niet uit de States en D&B uit Duitsland? Wat heeft de US dollar met een Duits product te maken?

Peter

----------


## Gast1401081

prijs-kwaliteit verhouding tov een concurerend(???) merk...

http://www.northernsound.net/Sales/s...ertseries.html bijv...

sjonge, een nieuwe site ( klik op mijn profiel enzenzenz)

----------


## Briatch

Hahahaha erg leuk om dit allemaal te lezen op het forum. Ik ben net nieuw hier en wil toch graag het een en ander zeggen. Het menselijk gehoor is niet te vertouwen en is geen lijn mee te trekken. Want wat de ene geweldig vindt hoeft een ander helemaal niet mooi te vinden. Wat ik als advies kan geven is kijk naar je budget en zoek vergelijkbare systemen en probeer ze uit. Wat het mooiste zou zijn is als het nog in de zelfde ruimte en op de zelfde dag kan beluisteren. Kan dat niet neem dan wel elke keer je eigen randapparatuur mee.

Suc-6

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Briatch_
> 
> Hahahaha erg leuk om dit allemaal te lezen op het forum. Ik ben net nieuw hier en wil toch graag het een en ander zeggen. Het menselijk gehoor is niet te vertouwen en is geen lijn mee te trekken. Want wat de ene geweldig vindt hoeft een ander helemaal niet mooi te vinden. *Wat ik als advies kan geven* is kijk naar je budget en zoek vergelijkbare systemen en probeer ze uit. Wat het mooiste zou zijn is als het nog in de zelfde ruimte en op de zelfde dag kan beluisteren. Kan dat niet neem dan wel elke keer je eigen randapparatuur mee.
> 
> Suc-6



En mijn advies is dat dit topic al verjaart en al bevallen is van een flinke baby  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## LJ Bert

oud en verjaard miss wel ja. MAAR nu zijn we een jaar verder. d&b heeft een deel nieuwe producten op de markt. iemand hier bevindingen over???? Buiten het feit dat d&b inderdaad zeer duur is.... om even terug te komen op het C7 verhaal. inderdaad deze kasten dragen niet zo superver (top) daar zijn ze ook niet voor gemaakt het c7 systeem is voor kleinere dingen (OOK PA WERK) concerten tot 1000 man openlucht of binnen maakt niet veel uit. als het ver moet gana is er C4 (desnoods met C3) maar nu is er de Q reeks met de Q7 kopie van C7 maar veel compakterook met nieuwe subs. en de Q1 line array. een kleine line array maar je kunt er ook grote jobs mee doen festivals tot 5000 personen is geen probleem. nu is er ook (of komt)de J reeks (weetniet of deze al op de site staat) een grote line array deze heb ik nog niet gehoord zal hem warschijnlijk binne nde 2 maanden gaan beluisteren maar d&b kennende zal het systeem af zijn. dus de d&b klank (iets meer hifi, zuiver dus) probleem is weer de prijs natuurlijk meende iets een richtprijs van 7400  per kast maarja.

----------


## Roy

Hier alvast een link waarin het nieuwe D&B Line Array te zien is:
http://www.paforum.de/phpBB/viewtopi...r=asc&start=30

Mvg, Roy

----------


## TVV

Ik heb enkele weken geleden het Q systeem gehoord, maar vond dat hij in het hoog (16-18khz) toch te kort komt.  Voor de rest geen verkeerd woord over D&B, blijft een topmerk.

----------


## ronny

Ben jij een straffe, meestal hoor je na 16khz niet veel meer...  Wat niet wilt zeggen dat een geluidssyteem het niet weergeeft.

mvg
ronny

----------


## Jag

Hoog 16-18KHz  :Smile: ? Dat hoor je nog wel als je heel jong bent, maar de meeste mensen van mijn leeftijd (24) horen 50Hz tv's al niet meer piepen. Heb al een paar keer om me heen gevraagd en elke keer was het: welke piep? Ik denk dat je eerder iets bedoelt van 12 - 16KHz ofzo.

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door TVV_
> 
> Ik heb enkele weken geleden het Q systeem gehoord, maar vond dat hij in het hoog (16-18khz) toch te kort komt.  Voor de rest geen verkeerd woord over D&B, blijft een topmerk.



Dat te kort komen moet je toch even uitleggen hoor !!
Vind ik [8D]
sis

----------


## Bass_en_Co

Bedoel je (TVV) misschien dat het hoog niet sprankelend is?
Ik heb het systeem zelf nog niet gehoord, maar ik kom regelmatig sytemen tegen die het net niet hebben... Overigens, 90% van de bezoekers/publiek neemt dit niet waar. Wij luisteren heel anders naar muziek....  :Big Grin:  het kan altijd beter [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Gr







> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door TVV_
> ...

----------


## sis

Jullie weten dat mijn topjes EAW JF100e zijn [^]

Als ik de freq. van 20 Khz op mijn EQ, 15 dB naar beneden haal, kan ik het verschil horen in het sprankelend hoog  :Big Grin: 

Ok, ik zit 27 jaar tussen de boxen enz... maarehhhh 

Mijn gehoor laten testen onlangs, heb een klein probleempje tussen 2 en 5 Khz [:I]

Niet verwonderlijk eigenlijk, na al die jaren, maar de dokter was toch verwonderd hoe goed mijn gehoor nog was !!!! 

Ik denk dat de jeugd van tegenwoordig met al hun groot geweld het geen 27 jaar gaan volhouden  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## Stinger

Ik lees hier een hoop onzin en een hoop nuttige opmerkingen.

De onzin: Een hoop mensen hier lopen af te geven op d&B terwijl ze er nog nooit mee hebben gewerkt en niet weten wat voor series of lijnen ze produceren. Daarnaast zijn ze misschien er alleen eens mee in aanraking geweest omdat ze het even ergens hebben gezien en gehoord en waarvan mogelijk de bediening niet optimaal was of de akoestiek niet meewerkte.

Geluid is altijd subjectief en dus niet naar iedereen zijn wensen af te stemmen. De mixer, de technicus (die het afsteld) en de akoestiek zijn zeer belangrijke factoren bij dit PA product. 

Ik werk zelf elke week met d&B audio en dan met namen met de Q series. Heb een paar keer met een C stack mogen werken. Daar zit bijvoorbeeld al een wereld van verschil in. Dus ik vind niet dat je over een merk mag oordelen en daarbij al hun producten over een kam mag scheren.

Bijv. bij de Q series op D12 amps zet ik de toppen altijd 1,5 tot 3dB zachter. Gewoon omdat ik ze dan lekkerder vind klinken. Stapel je twee subs op elkaar of naast elkaar heb je een 3dB akoestische koppeling en kun je ze op de versterker eventueel 3dB zachter zetten. 

Sprankelhoog zit er overigens in de Q series meer dan genoeg, maar nogmaals wat de technicus er niet in stopt komt er ook niet uit.

d&B is duur en daarom misschien elitair? Nee zo wil ik het niet noemen. Natuurlijk moet je het geld er voor hebben, maar de bedrijven waar ik voor werk hebben er hard voor moeten sparen en dat is iets wat iedereen kan. 
Je betaald voor ontwikkel kosten en kwaliteit en state of the art techniek. (De Dollar staat hier weer los van want het wordt allemaal in Duitsland gemaakt)

In theaters is d&B erg goed en gewaardeerd. Daarnaast doen Meyer, Adamson en Apogee in dit segment ook mee en zetten goede (dan niet betere of gelijke) prestaties weg. Het een is niet per definitie beter dan het ander, weer afhankelijk van factoren.

Voor bandjes gebruik ik dus vaak de Q series. 1x Q7 top met Q-Sub per kant. Of met dubbel sub en enkel top per kant. En ik kan er prima mee uit de voeten. Ik ben nog jong en niet doof en wil dit zo houden. Het kan knetterhard, maar dit moet je niet willen.

Daarnaast kun je met d&B Q seriesprima improviseren. Je kunt de kastjes overal aanhaken weghangen of zetten en richten. Met C series ben je bijvoorbeeld meer gebonden vanwege de maat. Maargoed reacties welkom.

----------


## Jag

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> Jullie weten dat mijn topjes EAW JF100e zijn [^]
> 
> Als ik de freq. van 20 Khz op mijn EQ, 15 dB naar beneden haal, kan ik het verschil horen in het sprankelend hoog



Ja duh, ik neem aan dat je het over een graphische EQ hebt. Die filters hebben een Q van 3.5 ofzo, dat betekent dat je ver van de 20K nog effect hebt (onder de 10K ook nog wel een paar dB).





> citaat:Ok, ik zit 27 jaar tussen de boxen enz... maarehhhh 
> 
> Mijn gehoor laten testen onlangs, heb een klein probleempje tussen 2 en 5 Khz



Ja, niet zo gek natuurlijk. Hoeveel dB "probleem" heb je en in beide oren evenveel? Lawaaidoofheid gaat echt een groot probleem worden voor onze generatie. De één is er gevoeliger voor dan de ander (is vastgesteld in grote groepen die aan dezelfde herrie zijn blootgesteld), maar met zo'n massale exposure aan herrie kan je er vergif op innemen dat onze generatie (ik ben 24) over 30 jaar massaal aan de gehoorapparaten kan (of misschien een andere behandeling tegen die tijd). Ik vind het dan ook echt bizar dat er geen regelgeving ter bescherming van het publiek komt. Je mag in ons superveilige streng gereguleerde lang geen 3 kg meer tillen zonder hulp van een collega, maar voor bescherming van je gehoor is niks geregeld (alleen in de werkomgeving dan in sommige gevallen).

Over D&B: ik zie/hoor het vaak langskomen in het theater waar ik werk. Ik vind het wel mooie systemen. Niet heel erg bijzonder, gewoon correct. Werk er zelf nooit mee.
Vind wel dat ze het powered moeten maken met die dikke speakerkabels van ze  :Smile: .

----------


## peggyb

Beste Martijn,
Ik doe het geluid voor mijn vriendin, zijn is een tape artieste.
Wij werken regelmatig met D&B systeemen meestal de 2x c7 top met 4x bass. 
Kwa helderheid en weergave heb ik nog niet mogen werken met sets (henkus reinz, EV, Dynacord xa2, EAW) die beter klinken dan de D&B sets. (natuurlijk ieder zijn eigen mening)

Enkele nadelen van D&B zijn: Dat de speaker verschrikkelijk snel beschadigen, dat je alleen met versterkers van D&B kunt werken en dat de je verschrikkelijk goed moet sound checken omdat de afstelling heel nou luisterd, maar het grootste nadeel blijft: dat ze gewoon te duur zijn!!!

Als je serieus opzoek bent naar een set als d&b raad ik je aan op eens te gaan kijken en luisteren bij de importeur.

Een (even)goed en goedkoper anternatief voor d&b is KMT www.kmt-sound.de . Zij gebruiken bijna de zelfde techniek als d&b, ziet er precies het zelfde uit en het klinkt zeker net zo goed. Allen zij zijn (nog)niet zo bekend als d&b hierdoor zijn hun systemen iets goedkoper. 
prijs indicatie: 
2x HT12 tops . 3980 incl
4x HB18 subs . 4996 incl

voor versterkers zou ik persoonlijk voor RAM amps gaan
Als je zelf nog naar prijzen voor d&b of andere merken wil kijken raad ik je aan om te kijken www.rockshop.de zij hebben een helegrote webshop met alle prijzen.

Ik hoop je een beetje verder te hebben geholpen
MVG Patrick

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door peggyb_
> 
> 
> Enkele nadelen van D&B zijn: Dat de speaker verschrikkelijk snel beschadigen, dat je alleen met versterkers van D&B kunt werken en dat de je verschrikkelijk goed moet sound checken omdat de afstelling heel nou luisterd,



De nadelen die je hier opnoemt zijn niet echt een reclame voor D&B [:I] want bij mij zijn dat nou net de voordelen [8D]

1 )in 6 jaar tijd nog geen speaker beschadigd !!
2 )Ik gebruik om het even welke eindtrap !!
3 )Soundchecken duurt bij mij hooguit 10 min! voor een tape-artiest !

Vanavond heb ik er ééntje, hij wil alleen mij, omdat ik snel werk en mijn systeem ken  :Big Grin: 

sis

----------


## lifesound

> citaat: 
> Kwa helderheid en weergave heb ik nog niet mogen werken met sets (henkus reinz, EV, Dynacord xa2, EAW) die beter klinken dan de D&B sets. (natuurlijk ieder zijn eigen mening)



Je hebt er nog niet mee mogen werken zeg je? Dan zal ik je vertellen dat van al die systemen d&b toch wel het helderste klinkt.





> citaat:
> Enkele nadelen van D&B zijn: Dat de speaker verschrikkelijk snel beschadigen, dat je alleen met versterkers van D&B kunt werken en dat de je verschrikkelijk goed moet sound checken omdat de afstelling heel nou luisterd, maar het grootste nadeel blijft: dat ze gewoon te duur zijn!!!



Snelle beschadiging van de speakers zegt misschien meer over het gebruik dan over het merk...
Een soundcheck van 0 seconden is best mogelijk met een d&b set. De grafic EQ staat bijna volledig flat.
De kanaal EQ's zijn ook redelijk standaard in te stellen.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Owkay, hier dan n mening van iemand die +/- 3/4e jaar geleden voor de keuze stond: D&B c7 of EV RX, wat n verschil zul je zeggen, en idd, D&B klinkt super, is makkelijk in gebruik, maar heel erg duur! De rede waarom ik voor EV heb gekozen is puur het prijsverschil en de eisen van mn opdrachtgevers.

Ik vond zowiso D&B het prijsverschil met EV niet waard.....
Nadeel van n C7 set, is de hoongelade toppen. Beter is c7 subs met 2 c6toppen.

Ik heb dus voor EV RX gekozen, mede ook omdat mn klanten niet specifiek naar D&B vragen.
Doe zelf vooral tape-acts en diverse roadshows. Heb nog geen beperkingen tegengekomen bij de RX waarin C7 evt. in het voordeel zou zijn.... nouja, 1tje dan, D&B is overal makkelijk bij te huren, en veel mensen kunnen er "blind" op werken. Zelf kan ik met RX prima uit de voeten.

Ik had geld appart gelegd voor n D&B c7 set, maar ben dus voor 2 RX sets gegaan, en had nog centjes over... Even n Rekensommetje: 1set kan maar 1x tegelijk weg, 2sets 2x... simpel, dus je geld is sneller terug verdient....

Maargoed, hier dus geen slechte dingen over D&B, het klinkt gewoon super, is goed in gebruik en de service is perfect! Echter de prijs.... Gewoon TE duur.

----------


## ronny

> citaat:
> Nadeel van n C7 set, is de hoongelade toppen. Beter is c7 subs met 2 c6toppen.



Kun je dat is uitleggen? Ik snap niet juist wat je nadelig aan de C7 toppen vind...

mvg
ronny

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:Je hebt er nog niet mee mogen werken zeg je? Dan zal ik je vertellen dat van al die systemen d&b toch wel het helderste klinkt.



Ben ik het niet mee eens, maar dit heeft vooral met smaak te maken. Bij dit soort prijzen van systemen heeft het puur met smaak te maken...En is het merk niet meer super van belang...Vooral in dit soort prijsklasse...En ja, D&B is in Nederland veel te duur..En ja...hier om de omgeving loopt veel D&B rond, maar wordt vaak ook 'disco' systeem genoemd...

----------


## Tristan

Dus.. ieder zijn smaak, prijsklasse etc..... kortom je kunt beter zelf beslissen wat je wilt en doet. Toch?

----------


## Frankzelf

Tja, wat moeten we zeggen over D&B......

Ik werk veel met D&B systemen. Eén van de (theater)tours heb ik een C7 set aangevuld met E9's. Daarnaast doe ik veel festivals met C3/C4.

Mijn mening over D&B:
Ik vind D&B een prima systeem, maar wél zwaar over het paard getild! Zo bijzonder is het echt niet, en het moet inderdaad serieus ingeregeld worden om het echt te laten klinken.
D&B is erg duur, en dat komt mede omdat ze gebruik maken van erg dure componenten; hetgeen echt niet zegt dat het dan automatisch de beste zijn.....
Tevens werkt D&B met ruilspeakers. Dus als je iets defect hebt moet je maar wachten totdat je een vervangend component hebt. Tot die tijd kun je je kastje niet gebruiken.
Heel erg zielig vind ik het als ik van een theater hoor dat men voor D&B gekozen heeft 'omdat het al in zoveel theaters hangt'. Sjongejonge wat zijn we weer een kudde-dieren in Nederland. Gelukkig zijn er ook nog bedrijven/theaters die wél serieus kijken wat er allemaal in de markt te koop is. Zelf luisteren en ontdekken waar je het meeste aan hebt, daar gaat het om. En geloof mij maar; dat zal zeker geen D&B worden dan. Kijkende naar prijs/kwaliteit verhouding.

Het grote voordeel dat D&B heeft is dat ze zwaar geïnvesteerd hebben in marketing en daardoor een geweldige NAAM hebben gebouwd. Daar plukken ze nu dus de vruchten van. Als koper krijg je gewoon de standaard 19% korting die iedereen krijgt, en daar kun je het mee doen. Want dan heb je wel D&B!!!! Alsof we daar zo blij mee moeten zijn.

Als ik D&B vergelijk bijvoorbeeld met KS Audio (ook uit Duitsland), dan werk ik veeeeeeeel liever met KS. Die systemen zijn tenminste echt goed uitgebalanceerd. Zonder eq klinken die sets al ongewoon GOED, en alles klopt gewoon dat hoor je gelijk. Ook weet ik dat de fabrikant met verschillende merken van componenten werkt. Gewoon zoeken naar de beste speaker/driver voor de kast die men ontwerpt. Zo zou het ook moeten vind ik. Niet kijken wat voor componenten je hebt en daar maar een kast omheen timmeren. Eerst bepalen wat de kast moet gaan doen qua afstraling etc etc; en dan op zoek gaan naar de juiste componenten hiervoor.

Ah fijn er is prima mee te werken hoor met D&B, maar zaligmakend is het zeker NIET.

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Frankzelf_
> 
> 
> Als ik D&B vergelijk bijvoorbeeld met KS Audio (ook uit Duitsland), dan werk ik veeeeeeeel liever met KS. *Die systemen zijn tenminste echt goed uitgebalanceerd. Zonder eq klinken die sets al ongewoon GOED,* en alles klopt gewoon dat hoor je gelijk. Ook weet ik dat de fabrikant met verschillende merken van componenten werkt. Gewoon zoeken naar de beste speaker/driver voor de kast die men ontwerpt. Zo zou het ook moeten vind ik. Niet kijken wat voor componenten je hebt en daar maar een kast omheen timmeren. Eerst bepalen wat de kast moet gaan doen qua afstraling etc etc; en dan op zoek gaan naar de juiste componenten hiervoor.
> 
> Ah fijn er is prima mee te werken hoor met D&B, maar zaligmakend is het zeker NIET.



Nou, ik heb het genoegen gehad om 3 jaar geleden hier in ons dorp een KS set te mogen horen +/- 12Kw 
Die technieker trok gewoon de haren uit zijn kop, om het echt goed te laten klinken , een drama in 3 bedrijven [V]

Gewoon om de FOH af te regelen had hij meer dan een uur nodig [8D]

Je had de FOH EQ moeten zien staan, echt beschamend [xx(]

Jammer dat ik daar geen foto van heb, want ik zou die EQ instellingen hier niet durven tonen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Uiteindelijk toen de BIG M's ( Paul Michiels dus )optraden was het geluid perfect , maar dan echt zeer goed !!! 

MAAR, er was serieus werk aan geweest om het te laten klinken !!

Geloof me, die technieker was geen sukkelaar  :Big Grin: 

""" KS klinkt zonder EQ goed """, neeeeeeeeeeee dus [ :Embarrassment: )]
Dat was mijn ervaring die avond !!

sis

----------


## ronny

Wat me nu vooral opvalt is dat we het over een merk hebbben(d&b), maar dat in het productgamma van dat merk ook nogwel veel verschillen zitten. Dat C7 in verhouding met wat het is, duur is ben ik het volledig mee eens. Maar als je dan de Q serie bekijkt... Dat klinkt ook gewoon goed zonder eq. En die serie vind ik dan weer wel zijn geld waard. Wij hebben zowel C7 als Q om mee te werken, maar mijn keuze is dan toch al lang gemaakt, helaas laat het budget het niet altijd toe om altijd met Q op pad te gaan.
Nu spreek ik niet zozeer over de Q1 als line array, maar de Q7 wat gewoon de kleinere (mss betere) versie van de C7 top is.

mvg
ronny

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:""" KS klinkt zonder EQ goed """, neeeeeeeeeeee dus 
> Dat was mijn ervaring die avond !!



Ligt het toch aan de technicus...Een kennis van mij draait al jaren met KS en komt om in het werk...Ik ken trouwens ook geen betere technicus hier in de buurt...En hij hoeft geen rare EQ standjes te maken...Ik heb trouwens wel meer grotere merken slecht horen klinken, EAW, Meyer, D&B, Dynacord, EV, Apogee, JBL & Sound Projects o.a. ligt puur aan de technicus...

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Olaf Duffhuës_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:""" KS klinkt zonder EQ goed """, neeeeeeeeeeee dus 
> ...



Nope, in dit geval niet, die technicus was zeer bekwaam [^]
Ik heb het systeem zien opstellen en afregelen 
En geloof me of niet, maar toen het eerste test CD'tje er op los gelaten werd , alles flat dus,  klonk het voor geen meter [xx(]
Er was wel degelijk een zware EQ instelling nodig !!!
En ja, ik heb goeie oren aan mijne kop [8D]
sis

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Was dat spulletje processor gestuurt?

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Olaf Duffhuës_
> 
> Was dat spulletje processor gestuurt?



Ik neem aan van wel aangezien er originele racks waren gevuld met KS eindtrappen !!
Ik hoop dat die techneut hier ook op het forum zit, dan kan hij meteen mijn bevindingen bevestigen , want ik heb met hem persoonlijk gesproken !!
sis

----------


## Briatch

Ik werk zelf ook wel eens met KS en moet sis toch ook gelijk geven. Zonder EQ kom je met het systeem niet echt ver. verder kan je de instelling die je gemaakt heb met een kleine correctie overal toepassen.

----------


## berolios

Normaliter maak je (o.a.) de systeem-EQ in je processors (die instellingen die dus afhankelijk zijn van het systeem en niet van de locatie) en de zaal-specifieke aanpassingen op je 2 x 31-bands L/R. Als je je processors niet op deze manier gebruikt (daar zijn ze per slot van rekening voor verzonnen), kun je net zo goed normale crossen nemen. 

Als ik hierboven wat van de reacties zie, dan zal het verschil in mening voornamelijk van het al dan niet gebruiken van bovenstaande beschrijving afhankelijk zijn. In essentie kun je nog zo'n fantastisch systeem bouwen, er zal altijd enige systeem-EQ nodig zijn om het lekker te laten klinken. GEEN ENKEL systeem klinkt helemaal flat (dus niet met processors, maar met pure crossen en zonder EQ) echt goed.

----------


## Barthez

> citaat:_Geplaatst door berolios_
> GEEN ENKEL systeem klinkt helemaal flat (dus niet met processors, maar met pure crossen en zonder EQ) echt goed.



Dat is sowieso en waarheid als een koe, want als je aan honderd systeemtechneuten vraagt hoe een systeem moet klinken, geven ze je allemaal een andere definitie van een goed klinkend systeem...

----------


## discomidway

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Barthez_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door berolios_
> ...



Daarom heeft ook ieder voor zich een eigen top merk.
Want volgens mij vind Olaf Dynacord het einde en ik vind D&B helemaal gek. Het is en blijft ook een kwestie van smaak....

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:Want volgens mij vind Olaf Dynacord het einde en ik vind D&B helemaal gek.



Das niet helemaal waar...In het rijtje horen zeker EAW, Apogee en Turbo thuis...EAW nog steeds op de eerste plaats...Ik ben gewoon erg dik tevreden over de Dynacord sets die we momenteel in huis hebben...

Maar het blijft smaak...

----------


## wimbru

In feite hebben de bazen van d&b veel geleerd uit de lessen psychologie en marketing: 

1.	Ga er van uit dat men bij openbare diensten liefst niet de naam krijgt weer eens minderwaardig materiaal aangekocht te hebben.

2.	Ga er van uit dat men bij openbare diensten de beslissing achter een bureau neemt. Iets wat duurder geprijsd staat heeft automatisch een hogere kwaliteit.

3.	Ga er van uit dat de ambtenaren bij openbare diensten graag eens gaan eten op kosten van een verkoper-invoerder. De eerste systemen die in het land verkocht werden hebben veel geld gekost aan de invoerder!

4.	Ga er van uit dat de ambtenaren bij openbare diensten het liefst betrouwen op het feit dat andere theaters ook een dergelijk systeem hebben.

De fabrikant en de invoerder mogen dus hoge winstpercentages hebben: een goed product verkoopt toch! Liever veel geld smijten tegen een goede marketing om de producten op de markt te introduceren en na een paar jaren de vruchten plukken uit de naambekendheid. In Frankrijk bvb. is d&b vrij onbekend.

En laten we eerlijk zijn: het is een goed product, maar de prijs is te zot. Wees maar zeker dat gerenommeerde  verhuurbedrijven een heel wat lagere prijs betalen!

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:Wees maar zeker dat gerenommeerde verhuurbedrijven een heel wat lagere prijs betalen!



Ik weet het zeker...na 5 min. discussie kwam dat er uit dat 'groot' verbruikers een hogere korting krijgen...

----------


## Rock On

> citaat:In Frankrijk bvb. is d&b vrij onbekend.



Dat durf ik tegen te spreken. AED heeft zoals bekend ook een vestiging in Frankrijk, en hun geluidsverhuur draaide bijna geheel op D&B. En niet EAW en Sound Projects zoals Nederland en België. Of dat nog zois na de komst van l'Acoustics weet ik trouwens niet.

mvg, David

----------


## bewap

> citaat:
> Dat durf ik tegen te spreken. AED heeft zoals bekend ook een vestiging in Frankrijk, en hun geluidsverhuur draaide bijna geheel op D&B. En niet EAW en Sound Projects zoals Nederland en België. Of dat nog zois na de komst van l'Acoustics weet ik trouwens niet.



Als ik op de Franse site kijk staat daar toch echt wel iets anders, wel EAW en Sound Projects en geen D&B, misschien toch in de tussen tijd veranderd.

----------


## discomidway

Zou het miss op een of andere manier toch een beetje mode verschijnsel zijn. 
Iedreen gebruikt D&B en is er zo positief over enz enz.
Dus dan gebruiken wij het ook maar.
(dat laatste miss een beetje onbewust)

----------


## sjoerd

Ik weet het zeker...na 5 min. discussie kwam dat er uit dat 'groot' verbruikers een hogere korting krijgen...
[/quote]

Zeker Olaf, hoor wel eens iets over kortingen van 50% ofzo. En na een jaar of 3 wordt het gewoon weer verkocht voor hetzelfde bedrag. En die bedrijven hier in de buurt (u know who) rijden ook niet voor niks
met dat grote logo op hun trucks..

Ik heb zelf ook meerdere malen met D&B C4 gedraaid (disco), en werkt
wel prettig. Vooral omdat er erg veel en diep laag uit die kleine kasten komt. 
Maar heb ook al vaker D&B voor live toepassingen gehoord en vind t dan toch wel eens tegenvallen ,zeker in combinatie met B2's hoor je dan vaak alleen maar heel veel laag gedreun en is de verstaanbaarheid 
lang niet altijd goed. En je voelt de bas dan wel, maar ik vind niet altijd echt strak hoe de drum eruit komt. Komt dat wellicht door het bandpass principe? Een paar maanden geleden overigens Q1 array gehoord en dat klonk wel errug strak..

----------


## DJ Purno

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Bert_
> 
> oud en verjaard miss wel ja. MAAR nu zijn we een jaar verder. d&b heeft een deel nieuwe producten op de markt. iemand hier bevindingen over???? Buiten het feit dat d&b inderdaad zeer duur is.... om even terug te komen op het C7 verhaal. inderdaad deze kasten dragen niet zo superver (top) daar zijn ze ook niet voor gemaakt het c7 systeem is voor kleinere dingen (OOK PA WERK) concerten tot 1000 man openlucht of binnen maakt niet veel uit. als het ver moet gana is er C4 (desnoods met C3) maar nu is er de Q reeks met de Q7 kopie van C7 maar veel compakterook met nieuwe subs. en de Q1 line array. een kleine line array maar je kunt er ook grote jobs mee doen festivals tot 5000 personen is geen probleem. nu is er ook (of komt)de J reeks (weetniet of deze al op de site staat) een grote line array deze heb ik nog niet gehoord zal hem warschijnlijk binne nde 2 maanden gaan beluisteren maar d&b kennende zal het systeem af zijn. dus de d&b klank (iets meer hifi, zuiver dus) probleem is weer de prijs natuurlijk meende iets een richtprijs van 7400  per kast maarja.



Oud op nieuw staan wij met de D&B J serie op de dam in amsterdam, ik zou zeggen kom eens luisteren! Heb hem zelf ook nog niet gehoord moet ik je eerlijk zeggen, dus ben ook erg benieuwd. Maar wat ik zo gehoord heb, in de HMH met trijntje oosterhuis was het niet verkeerd!

----------


## R. den Ridder

hier ga ik even Wimbru tegenspreken aangezien ik in mijn taas gepikt ben hoor...weet niet hoe het in belgie is, maar in nederland zijn de  
"ambtenaren" die een set bepalen veelal gewoon de techniekers op de vloer. de theaters draaien deels op subsidie en staan los van de overheden an sich. 

En ik ben zelf ook ambtenaar belast met geluidhinder, en ik heb nog nooit een etentje gehad van mensen uit de branche...hoogstens zaken bij de Raad van state en wat dreigementen...als zo'n etentje trouwens duurder is dan 25 euro mag ik het niet eens aannemen..en om nu te gaan eten bij de mac donalds of bolke beer....

maar back on topic :-)

----------


## Gast1401081

mooi op tijd, ralph, post uit oktober...

enne, dit gaat over de sdubsidieverstrekkers, en daar hoor jij ook weer niet bij.

Vind denb zeker niet slecht, maar in die prijsklasse zijn er inderdaad nog al wat serieuze jongens aktief, met ook nogal wat marketinginstrumenten, en dan valt denb bij mij niet zo goed.

----------


## neeltje

Ik weet niet hoe het in nederland zit, maar in belgie vind iedereen D&b gewoon een goed systeem zonder meer. Ongeveer 50% van alle nieuwe verkochte theatersystemen in België zijn d&b, en de firma's Imec en beat&sound draaien er volledig op, net als onnoemelijk veel andere (kleinere firma's). 
Ik zou zeggen, surf FF naar hun site's en kijk eens naar de producties die zij draaien, is toch niet mis.
Ik ben zelf geen grote fan, en zou het zelf niet kopen, maar het werkt wel, en indien het goed wordt geplaatst en ingeregeld, is er toch maar belachelijk weinig op aan te merken.
Ik wist trouwens niet dat er zo'n grote verschillen lagen tussen belgie en nederland qua speakermerken, want in belgie is EAW toch al een stuk van zijn populariteit aan het verliezen. De grote aankopen in belgie zijn op dit moment dan ook (voor zover ik kan opvangen allessinds) D&B, jbl (vertec), adamson (Y10), martin (W8c en W8L) en in mindere maten nexo (geo, alfa en ps15).

Verder: als jullie niet verder horen dan 16 K gaan de lichtjongens blij zijn, want jullie horen de piepende ventilatortjes van die slecht onderhouden koppen toch niet meer. Na 16K gaat mijn gehoor idd wel achteruit, maar ik hoor het toch nog wel.

----------


## Barthez

> Oud op nieuw staan wij met de D&B J serie op de dam in amsterdam, ik zou zeggen kom eens luisteren! Heb hem zelf ook nog niet gehoord moet ik je eerlijk zeggen, dus ben ook erg benieuwd. Maar wat ik zo gehoord heb, in de HMH met trijntje oosterhuis was het niet verkeerd!



Ik ben wel benieuwd hoe het is gegaan met de J-series op de Dam met O&N, Hoeveel hadden jullie hangen (J8 / J10 / Jsub ??) en zijn er foto's van?

----------


## dexter

Ik heb in Amsterdam gewerkt voor Imec tijdens een optreden van Belle Perez in de Heineken Music Hall, hier hebben wij als 1e in Nederland de J-serie gebruikt die toen nog in ontwikkeling was!

Ik moet zeggen ze klinken zow super lekker mooi netjes sprankelend hoog met lekker diep laag! 

We gebruikten links en rechts 10 J-top's waarvan 8 J-12 en 2 J-8 top's 
en voor de rand van het podium langs 10 J-sub's.

De set stond bij lange na niet vol open en gingen hard zat (112DB @ FOH positie) 
deze werd aangestuurd met de bijbehorende D12 van D&B.

De dag na het optreden hebben we een uitgebreide workshop gehad van D&B waarin alles werd uitgelegd en gedemonstreerd.

Het verschil tussen de J-8 en J-12 zit hem in de horizontale afstraling van de speakers 
deze is bij de J-8 80 graden en bij de J-12 120 graden voor de rest zit er 
zijn ze hetzelfde en voorzien van 2x12" + 1x10" + 2x1,4" drivers, in de J-sub 
zitten 3x 18" waarvan 2 naar voren gericht en 1 naar achteren welke ook nog in fase kan worden 
omgekeerd om rust op en onder het podium te creeren. (Werkt echt!)
Ook zijn de sub's desgewenst in Infra (32-75 Hz) of in Normal mode (32 - 90 Hz) te zetten.

----------


## Martijnvanthiel

"We" zijn inmiddels ruim drie jaar verder na de eerste post... Kan vertellen dat we toch voor d&b hebben gekozen en tot op de dag van vandaag nog geen seconde spijt... (behalve misschien dan de bankrekening :Wink:  ). Inmiddels zijn wij in het bezit van 1 complete c7 set, 8 c6/c7sub stacks, 6 maxen en een complete c4 set (4x c4 top, 8 x c4 sub & 2 x b2). Alles aangestuurd met d12's en dat scheelt echt een bak met p1200's zowel kwa gewicht als geluidskwaliteit... Moet wel eerlijk zeggen dat ik regelmatig c7 top thuis laat en dubbel c6 top op 2 c7 subs zet... Net ff iets transparanter en minder schreeuwerig... Weet niet precies wat het nut van deze post is maar ik dacht ik laat het ff weten. 

Ter info...

----------


## Barthez

> Ik heb in Amsterdam gewerkt voor Imec tijdens een optreden van Belle Perez in de Heineken Music Hall, hier hebben wij als *1e* in Nederland de J-serie gebruikt die toen nog in ontwikkeling was!



Niet liegen he dexter  :Stick Out Tongue:  , het weekend ervoor had het er al gehangen voor 2 shows van Trijntje Oosterhuis  :Wink:  

Maar ik deel je mening over het systeem, en de workshop was ook erg interresant  :Smile:

----------


## Bonding

Werk met de complete lijn van D&B en vraag me af welk merk dan zoveel mooier klinkt zonder eq er tussen....

Tuurlijk zijn er ook andere goede merken, maar ze staan naar mijn idee allemaal in de top!

----------


## Tofke78

> Werk met de complete lijn van D&B en vraag me af welk merk dan zoveel mooier klinkt zonder eq er tussen....
> 
> Tuurlijk zijn er ook andere goede merken, maar ze staan naar mijn idee allemaal in de top!



Ik vind het mijne toch ook behoorlijk mooi ("recht") klinken zonder EQing erop.  :-)

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

> Werk met de complete lijn van D&B en vraag me af welk merk dan zoveel mooier klinkt zonder eq er tussen....
> 
> Tuurlijk zijn er ook andere goede merken, maar ze staan naar mijn idee allemaal in de top!



Toegegeven, d&b klinkt best acceptabel zonder EQ'en. Makkelijk als je snel klaar moet zijn. Als je wel gaat EQ'en krijg je een hoop ellende over je heen, met name door flinke notches in de processing van de kasten, met name rond probleemgebieden....

Ik heb het nog niet voor elkaar gekregen de kwaliteit te bewerkstelligen die je met Apogee en Meyer kan bereiken.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> Werk met de complete lijn van D&B en vraag me af welk merk dan zoveel mooier klinkt zonder eq er tussen....



Nog niet vaak genoeg gezegt???

*Smaak, smaak, smaak.....*


Heb je ooit met iets anders gewerkt dan D&B?

----------


## maranta

> "We" zijn inmiddels ruim drie jaar verder na de eerste post... Kan vertellen dat we toch voor d&b hebben gekozen en tot op de dag van vandaag nog geen seconde spijt... (behalve misschien dan de bankrekening ). Inmiddels zijn wij in het bezit van 1 complete c7 set, 8 c6/c7sub stacks, 6 maxen en een complete c4 set (4x c4 top, 8 x c4 sub & 2 x b2). Alles aangestuurd met d12's en dat scheelt echt een bak met p1200's zowel kwa gewicht als geluidskwaliteit... Moet wel eerlijk zeggen dat ik regelmatig c7 top thuis laat en dubbel c6 top op 2 c7 subs zet... Net ff iets transparanter en minder schreeuwerig... Weet niet precies wat het nut van deze post is maar ik dacht ik laat het ff weten. 
> 
> Ter info...



 
Ben ik toch benieuwd waarom je niet voor het Q systeem gekozen hebt

----------

